# Overfeeding to cause problems down the road?



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

The vet said overfeeding can cause developmental problems down the road and to avoid feeding any sort of table scrapes.

Since chicken is the staple in our families' diet, would it be bad to add this to Maya's kibble? Of course I would continue adding her supplements...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

They normally say that because folks don't subtract the calories from the table scraps from what they give from the bag or can. And that can lead to overfeeding and weight problems. plus, if you feed too many "scraps" and not enough of the "balanced" nutrition, then the daily feeding will be out of nutritional balance. A rule of thumb that I go by is treats should be no more than 5% of the daily intake. Hope that helps.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

....and when feeding a puppy - be careful with any fatty table treats or store treats or anything that is out of the normal feeding schedule. They can get digestive upset and runny poops. If you buy store treats read the back of the bags - most say not for puppies. Once they hit about 6 months or so they digestive system should be more stable (not sure how old your puppy is) to have these type of treats without worry - of course all dogs are different.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree, all dogs are different and Maya hasn't experienced any type of loose stools. With this in mind I have gone forward with giving her some cooked chicken table scapes, but sparingly. Does anyone see any objections to this?


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing good.


----------



## DarkEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know how to keep a dog from begging with their eyes, so we don't feed the dogs any scraps.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

the last time my vet and i discussed hip dysplasia, about 2 yrs ago, he warned me to keep my gsd pup on the thin side until he was about 2 yrs old; the newest thoughts on HD is that obesity can increase the risk during the years when the bones are growing; i did this and my boy moves like a champ (of course his breeding is part of this; but i wasn't taking any chances); he's a little over 2 now and i'm letting him fill out


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes envrionmental factors can certainly affect HD. So it is good to keep them lean for life not just puppyhood.

Chicken is fine to add to Maya's diet, any meat is okay so long as it is not too fatty. I do not know what supplements you are giving her but make sure they are suitable for a grwoing pup, some are not.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm giving her Fish Oil and Vitamin E - is this suitable for a growing pup? My vet said it was okay and actually I was just giving her the Fish Oil but read that it depleats Vitamin E so it should be supplemented. 

Is there anything else I should be supplementing her that would be beneficial? 

Her parents had no history of displasia and I'm not concerned about her gaining too much weight because we keep her very active and will maintain this lifestyle throughout her life.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would supplement with EsterC daily as well as the oil and E.
500mg to start and work your way up to about 1500 over a months time. This will help the immune system as well as the joints.
What are you feeding for kibble? Too much calcium/phosphorus can be detrimental to the joints, so you want to have one in the 1:1 ratio. Not many fall into that category, unfortunately.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I will probably be scrutinized for saying this but Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. It has glucosamine and chondrotin which was recommended to us. Maya really likes it and my other dog - Toby, is on the same brand - not puppy though. 

Not sure if this brand falls under the 1:1 ratio or not. I guess there website would have more info.?

EsterC daily - what is it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Human grade EsterC that is easier on the gut than regular vitamin C. It also reduces inflammation if your pup suffers a bout of panosteitis.
The amount of gluco/chron is not that much to warrent feeding Euk. pretty pricey for the fillers it has, though you probably already know that! 
Wellness and Orijen are two that have the proper ratios of calhos
Wellness link to the large breed puppy: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_dry_super5mix_puppy_health.html
I would go with Acana or Orijen if you can get it, price is ^ but it is a quality food with the right ratios as well.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm confused beuase glucosamine and chondrotin is usually associated with joint health.

Are you saying it is more important to have calcium and phosphorus over glucosamine and chondrotin?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Salmon oil, vit. E and EsterC are all to support the joints/cartiledge as well. Gluco/chron are important too. The calhos ratio should be kept low, too much can cause problems. 1:1 is ideal and wellness is a bit high, but there aren't many available that are in the ideal zone. Orijen is the only one as far as I know. 
Most dogs are genetically programed for HD/ED or not, so we can only do what we can control and the rest is left to the genes.
Running, jumping on hard surfaces can also cause issues, so that should be limited til the growth plates close. Let your pup be a pup, but take caution when they are jumping and extended jogging should be avoided.


----------

